# My son Olly, drawing in progress



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

Just wanna share the progress of my drawing, its my little son Olly drawing is a part of a collection of my 3 kids as a xmass present for my father in law









Hair,,took me 6 hours










one eye another 6 hours 










another eye and another 6 hours


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Gorgeous as always Stanya... outstanding!


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Great work and fast too. What size pencils are you using.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow....6 hours on *one eye*? I'll _never_ do photo-realism if that's what it takes!


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

thank you guys,,,, pencils im using are tombow mono, in rage of 4h to 6b, it takes long time because I wanna make sure it will be a unique xmass present and want to make sure that everything is worked out in details as much as I can.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

and its finished,,, took me all together about 22 hours


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

One of your best.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

ya just wanna squish him! man do i miss that phase sometimes...(my son is 9 now)
anyways- great contrast, awesome display of patience in the hair!


----------

